# Why no Pats/Giants on FOX/ESPN?



## RickD_99 (Sep 15, 2003)

Since FOX and ESPN are also partners in NFL TV distribution why wasn't the Pats/Giants game on those two networks?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ESPN had a full slate of bowl games. No idea why FOX didn't offer it. 

One explanation was that NBC is not conference specific and FOX and CBS are and this would have been an AFC(CBS) game.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

RickD_99 said:


> Since FOX and ESPN are also partners in NFL TV distribution why wasn't the Pats/Giants game on those two networks?


http://cbs3.com/national/Patriots.game.simulcast.2.618251.html {For the entire article}

*This will be the first three-network simulcast in NFL history and the first simulcast of any kind of an NFL game since the first Super Bowl in 1967, when CBS and NBC both televised the first meeting of the champions of the newly merged National Football League and American Football League.

The FOX network, which broadcasts NFC games, was not part of the deal*

ESPN Had a college bowl game {Penn. State& Texas A&M} on at the time and FOX would not have had the carriage right for the game because the AFC Team {N.E.} was at the NFC`s {N.Y.} teams home field. Is the best that I can explain it.If there is more behind the scene drama I`m not aware or privy to that. NBC is the local network that carries all NFL Net`s broadcast into the local teams market that are playing each week as an alternate for the local viewers of those teams that do not have access via there cable provider.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

NKy.Yall said:


> http://cbs3.com/national/Patriots.game.simulcast.2.618251.html {For the entire article}
> 
> *This will be the first three-network simulcast in NFL history and the first simulcast of any kind of an NFL game since the first Super Bowl in 1967, when CBS and NBC both televised the first meeting of the champions of the newly merged National Football League and American Football League.
> 
> ...


That is not true. MY9 is the carrier of the Giant games on ESPN/NFLNET and also carried the game last night. In fact there were stories out that a lawsuit was threatened because MY9 and the Boston local had purchase over the air rights.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

STEVED21 said:


> That is not true. MY9 is the carrier of the Giant games on ESPN/NFLNET and also carried the game last night. In fact there were stories out that a lawsuit was threatened because MY9 and the Boston local had purchase over the air rights.


Interesting, my local carrier of NFL Nets games is NBC, maybe it is differant based on location,team carriage rights etc. I do not live in Boston I was just using that article as a reference as to why CBS and NBC were carring the game. Along with NFL Net.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Because of the writers strike, CBS and NBC were glad to pick up the game so they would have programming some one may watch. :lol:


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

To my understanding:

CBS has coverage of AFC teams playing at NFC teams stadiums; &

NBC has coverage of all prime time over the air games.

ESPN has the Monday night package, Fox has coverage of NFC teams playing at AFC teams stadiums.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

NKy.Yall said:


> maybe it is differant based on location,team carriage rights etc.


It is. The teams each negotiate their own carriage for OTA coverage of ESPN and NFLN games. I have no idea what station Lions games would be on in Detroit, though, since it has been a very long time since they've played a prime time game.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jazzyd971fm said:


> CBS has coverage of AFC teams playing at NFC teams stadiums


CBS has coverage when the *away* team is AFC. Doesn't matter if the stadium is AFC or NFC.


jazzyd971fm said:


> NBC has coverage of all prime time over the air games.


Sunday nights only.


jazzyd971fm said:


> ESPN has the Monday night package


Correct.


jazzyd971fm said:


> Fox has coverage of NFC teams playing at AFC teams stadiums.


Just like CBS, Fox gets the game when the *away* team is NFC, regardless of the home team.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

I didn't know this was a test.............. I was thinking interconference matchups.

I did know Fox has the NFC package & CBS has the AFC package.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Sunday nights only.


Disregarding local OTA for ESPN/NFLN games, who else does night games OTA for the NFL other than NBC?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Disregarding local OTA for ESPN/NFLN games, who else does night games OTA for the NFL other than NBC?


Nobody. But I was referring to ESPN and NFLN OTA broadcasts, which are not tied to a specific network.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

RickD_99 said:


> Since FOX and ESPN are also partners in NFL TV distribution why wasn't the Pats/Giants game on those two networks?


Here's why:. From last Thursday's WSJ:

*The game is airing on both networks because CBS normally would have had the rights if the game were played on a Sunday afternoon but NBC has prime-time broadcast rights. NBC and CBS will each be permitted to sell 18 30-second ad spots, out of 70 available.

The game will also air on local channels in New York, Boston, and Manchester, N.H.*


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

No one from the NFL or the networks has given a reason. The WSJ article is speculation, as all of them have been.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

why? Wasn't there enough hype already?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

so your telling me this has nothing to do with 1080 vs 720??

because all three networks that had the game NATIONALLY were 1080i stations
NBC
CBS
NFL NETWORK

and the OP was asking about 720p stations...
ESPN 
FOX SPORTS 


dont worry my friend the Super Bowl will be on FOX SPORTS.. PRESENTED IN HD BY D*

i'm kidding about the whole 1080 vs 720 but it was just something i noticed.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I doubt that broadcast resolution had anything to do with it. The original OTA for the game in Boston was an ABC station. I assume they are 720p.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I doubt that broadcast resolution had anything to do with it. The original OTA for the game in Boston was an ABC station. I assume they are 720p.


That is an interesting question. They would get the game in 1080, but would they need to convert it or could they pass it along as 1080?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> That is an interesting question. They would get the game in 1080, but would they need to convert it or could they pass it along as 1080?


They would absolutely have to convert it, and they did. They're not going to screw with all of their equipment for one night.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i think someone on AVS mentioned that MY9 in NY was broadcasting the game in 720p... not 100% tho..

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12624555#post12624555
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12624636#post12624636


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had some speculation/guesses in another thread as well... but ultimately the bottom line was that there was nothing from FOX to indicate that they had any complaints about the deal... so whatever the reason they didn't carry the game it must have been fine with them not to do so.


----------

